# **** Its a Peach ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Had a storm roll in this morn'in--- ruff day chop'in ice and get'in all the stock fed.

Came in the house and I knew that smell, so I asked Miss K what is it--- she said "its a Peach-------------------------pie"

Pie crust from lard render down from the hogs--- that's hard to beat.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good, had to struggle through some home made apple pies the last couple days.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Had a storm roll in this morn'in--- ruff day chop'in ice and get'in all the stock fed.
> 
> Came in the house and I knew that smell, so I asked Miss K what is it--- she said "its a Peach-------------------------pie"
> 
> Pie crust from lard render down from the hogs--- that's hard to beat.


That's just mean David !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks good enought to eat.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Man now I want some pie all you're fault lol 
Looks like miss k knew how to call you back to the house


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

So it's been over 24 hr's , how much pie is left.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Theres about a third left Rick--- got dog bit on the hand when throw'in a calf so its a bit tuff to eat things for a while on that side---

Ha--- don't ask.lol.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Theres about a third left Rick--- got dog bit on the hand when throw'in a calf so its a bit tuff to eat things for a while on that side---
> 
> Ha--- don't ask.lol.
> 
> awprint:


Pie eating contests are no hands allowed, they do just fine.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

hassell said:


> Pie eating contests are no hands allowed, they do just fine.


Lol


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Wish i hadn't see this post ..now Im hungry

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

C2C said:


> Wish i hadn't see this post ..now Im hungry
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Right... I've been thinking about pie since the 28th. ????


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

My favorite!!!!


----------

